# Врожденный сколиоз. Полупозвонки. Ребенку 6 месяцев



## Анастасия 3334 (16 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите. У ребёнка врожденный сколиоз, полупозвонки. Заметили ещё при беременности у плода. Говорили делать аборт, потом не делать, давали шанс 50 на 50, что не будет затронут нерв. Поехали в Кулаково в Москву. Там обнадежили))) Родила, у нас в городе это первый случай, все врачи разводят руками. Кто ставит Клиппеля Фейля, кто опровергает. Снимков нормальных нет. Спрашиваем куда обратиться, все отмалчиваются. Нашла через интернет турнер


----------



## La murr (17 Июн 2018)

@Анастасия 3334, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

